# Rice Beer Recipes



## gtsbrewer (8/7/12)

Hey fellow brewers,

Im new to AG brewing and to this forum, having just completed my fourth brew. Im trying a Kirin recipe this week but was interested in any good rice beer recipes any one has to share would like to find a Sapporo lager recipe!



Will post some recipes once i have tasted can confirm they are a success!


----------



## Pat Casey (9/7/12)

No rice in Kirin lager. According to the label it's malt and maltodextrin. For rice beer there is sake.

Pat


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Kirin just goes well WITH rice


----------



## A3k (9/7/12)

try this


----------



## Clutch (9/7/12)

BIAB Rice Lager Recipe: 60 min boil 30l
Mashing in @68c, mash out @76c 5mins
4kg BB Pilsner Pale malt
0.5kg Carapils malt
0.5kg Flaked Rice
19g Northern Brewer @60 mins
15g Hallertau @15 mins
15g Hallertau @flameout
Safale Lager yeast @11c for 3 weeks.


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

The reason why im interested in rice beers as i dont mind them plus my mates a into the jap cars so was thinking jap beer tasting night. I have purchased my grains and will let you know how it turns out when i have a fermentor free  . The recipe I have is using rice hulls and rice grains will post if result are good.

thanks for the info much appreciated


----------



## Dave70 (10/7/12)

gtsbrewer said:


> The reason why im interested in rice beers as i dont mind them plus my mates a into the jap cars so was thinking jap beer tasting night.



Pity they're not into Nazi memorabilia.. 

..sorry..

As far as rice beer goes, I think Hitachino would make an interesting project. 7% kind of makes it the Belgian strong ale of Jap beers.


----------



## Bribie G (10/7/12)

Rather than paying five bucks a kilo for flaked rice, just boil up a kilo of the cheapest supermarket long grain rice until it's a sloppy porridge, allow to cool to mash temperature and simply stir into your base mash. 

I'm sure that Asian breweries generally use rice in their mass produced lagers, but I'm not sure about the Japanese. Their brewing industry was very much founded by the Germans and IMHO their beers are still of higher quality than the rest of the region (San Mig, Tiger, Bintang etc) and I wouldn't be surprised if rice wasn't used in their premium brands that we are used to. Never having been to Japan I understand that rice there is a fairly expensive (to subsidise the local industry) food and not a cheap filler as we tend to regard it. 

Rice makes a cracker Corona knockoff.

4 kg BB or JW pale
1 kg dry weight rice, cooked

18g Galena 60 mins

US-05 fermented at 16


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Rather than paying five bucks a kilo for flaked rice, just boil up a kilo of the cheapest supermarket long grain rice until it's a sloppy porridge, allow to cool to mash temperature and simply stir into your base mash. I'm sure that Asian breweries generally use rice in their mass produced lagers, but I'm not sure about the Japanese. Their brewing industry was very much founded by the Germans and IMHO their beers are still of higher quality than the rest of the region (San Mig, Tiger, Bintang etc) and I wouldn't be surprised if rice wasn't used in their premium brands that we are used to. Never having been to Japan I understand that rice there is a fairly expensive (to subsidise the local industry) food and not a cheap filler as we tend to regard it. Rice makes a cracker Corona knockoff. 4 kg BB or JW pale 1 kg dry weight rice, cooked 18g Galena 60 mins US-05 fermented at 16



I have just purchased my ingredients which I have gone with rice grains n rice hulls. Will be brewing tomorrow.


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Pity they're not into Nazi memorabilia.. ..sorry.. As far as rice beer goes, I think Hitachino would make an interesting project. 7% kind of makes it the Belgian strong ale of Jap beers.


I do like the sound of this lol 7%.


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Pity they're not into Nazi memorabilia.. ..sorry.. As far as rice beer goes, I think Hitachino would make an interesting project. 7% kind of makes it the Belgian strong ale of Jap beers.


Hey Dave70, found this link and thought you would find it interesting;
http://hopville.com/recipe/1005585/witbier...est-white-clone


----------



## Dave70 (12/7/12)

gtsbrewer said:


> Hey Dave70, found this link and thought you would find it interesting;
> http://hopville.com/recipe/1005585/witbier...est-white-clone



Gotta admit, I'm not really a huge fan of tart yeast strains. If were me, I'd probably use SO5 or something more neutral.
And perhaps skip the nutmeg..


----------

